# One piece stopper with star



## Chuck Key (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry, I am on a stopper kick. This one is a one piece [strikeout] acrylic [/strikeout] PR with O-rings from Lowes.


----------



## stoneman (Oct 12, 2008)

Slick! I like it. Nice job!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 12, 2008)

That is seriously cool! Very nice work.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 12, 2008)

That's cool


----------



## laurie sullivan (Oct 12, 2008)

where did you get the acrylic large enough make your cool stopper. I would like to make a few of those.

Laurie


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 13, 2008)

Are the O rings rubber?  Will they taint the taste of the wine?  How big was the acrylic piece when you began the stopper.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 13, 2008)

Excellent stopper, great work.


----------



## angelofdeath (Oct 13, 2008)

that is awesome...i am currious as well, where you got the piece of acryllic


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow that is sweet.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 13, 2008)

angelofdeath said:


> that is awesome...i am currious as well, where you got the piece of acryllic


 
I am new to the casting game and probably should have said PR instead of acrylic.  Anyway, that is what it is, Castin-Craft PR.  Apologize for the confusion.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2008)

Chuck great idea. You may have opened a whole new theme. You say you are new to the casting thing but it came out flawless. What did you use as a mold???  Did you use a pot???  Maybe you can give us a little highlights of your method to cast this piece???  Thanks.


----------



## tommyd (Oct 13, 2008)

good idea and great looking stopper. How did you hold it on the lathe to turn it?


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 13, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> What did you use as a mold??? Did you use a pot??? Maybe you can give us a little highlights of your method to cast this piece??? Thanks.


 
The mold I use is a recycled plastic bottle from an auto parts store.  I found one I liked for shape and purchased the bottle.  Gave the contents, engine treatment, to the sales person and took the empty bottle home.  I do not use a pot and mix the PR in a cup and pour it into the mold.  Nothing special.

Here is another one with a little detail on the stopper end.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2008)

Chuck

You definetly are onto something there. A couple of questions, have you done any studys as to the effect wine or other alcohol beverages would have on the resin and vice-versa??? Also can not believe you do not use a pot and get crystal clear no bubbles blanks. What is your secret???  What ratio are you using and is there a set time before you pour???  Are you using vibration to release the air bubbles. I only experimented one time with making a couple blanks and came away with tiny bubbles that can be seen in the clear more so than colored. Any help would be appreciated. thanks. 

John T.


----------



## airrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Chuck those look great, nice effects.   

You said you are using o-rings from lowes.  If you are selling these I would look into o-rings that are safe for food use.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 14, 2008)

airrat said:


> Chuck those look great, nice effects.
> 
> You said you are using o-rings from lowes. If you are selling these I would look into o-rings that are safe for food use.


 
I am interested in your source for safe O-rings.  I used O-rings that are sold for use in potable water supplies in the US and around the world.  If they are not safe I need to change out the plumbing in my house too.

Some one also asked about the use of PR.  One of the Chemists on the casting forum concluded is ok to use and compared the properties to some of the material used in the fast food industry.  If it is not safe then use of the material in pens would seem to be a greater risk.


----------



## HawksFeather (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice looking stopper.  The shape really gives it an elegant look.

For others:
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/category.asp?catalog_name=USPlastic&category_name=21315&Page=1

This is a link to US Plastic's site and their listing of clear rod.  I have made a few calls from their product and have had no problems.  

Jerry


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW!  great job, now we have kitless stoppers!


----------



## bdonald (Oct 14, 2008)

Man, those are awesome!  AS Paul commented on the kitless stoppers, really opens up a lot of doors.  Thanks Chuck!


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 14, 2008)

Chuckie,

Very innovative and first rate craftsmanship...very well done!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 15, 2008)

Chuckie, 

Are you turning these on your metal lathe?


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 15, 2008)

Blind_Squirrel said:


> Chuckie,
> 
> Are you turning these on your metal lathe?


 
The two shown in this thread were made on a wood lathe.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 16, 2008)

Chuck Key said:


> The two shown in this thread were made on a wood lathe.


 
That increases the WOW! factor even more!


----------



## Draken (Oct 16, 2008)

Hopefully you'll be willing to demo this process at the next NOVA IAP picnic...
Great job, they look fantastic!


----------



## Skye (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm curious how you hold onto it while you turn it.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 24, 2008)

Skye said:


> I'm curious how you hold onto it while you turn it.


 
I held the stopper in a four jaw chuck and completely turnned the stopper end inclucing the grooves for the o-rings.  Next, the completed end was held in a jam chuck to allow finishing the details on the top area.


----------



## Skye (Oct 24, 2008)

How did you jam chuck a cone?  _(the idea of holding things with just the headstock always baffle me for some reason!)_


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 24, 2008)

1.  Used a Beall collet holder.  Just the part with the 1x8 threads with no collet or nut.  The holder has an 8 degree taper.

2.  Wrapped a piece of fomy around the cone area on the stopper and snugged it up in the Beall.

3.  Used a dial indicator to true up the stopper pushed it a bit further in the taper.  Re checked with dial indicator and did the final turning.

I also have a vaccum chuck set up for stopper shapes that will not fit in the Beall set up.  Basically it is just a matter of coming up with something that will fit the piece you are turning.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 25, 2008)

Wowser !!!


----------

